# fdisk broken on install



## syltman (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello, I'm trying to install freebsd on my computer, however after picking country and keymap (usa iso I believe it was), picking a normal setup I arrived at the partitioning part. No keys seem to work and when I press "c" it says that something has cancelled the installation and asks me if I want to reboot or not. Pressing F1 just skips the entire thing and jumps to the next part. I tried to reburn the thing on another disk but I still get the same error. The iso I downloaded was called FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso and I found it here (ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/8.1/).

I don't know what other info you need to know so I'll start with this.


----------



## teckk (Aug 15, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/index.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install.html

Maybe the handbook will be of help


----------



## syltman (Aug 15, 2010)

teckk said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/index.html
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install.html
> 
> Maybe the handbook will be of help



I followed that guide.

Do I have to create a partition before installing freebsd or what because I do get an error saying slice is empty when I click on anything but the F1 and c button.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 15, 2010)

You must create a slice for FreeBSD as well as the appropriate partitions inside it (/, /usr, /var, etc.)


----------



## syltman (Aug 15, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> You must create a slice for FreeBSD as well as the appropriate partitions inside it (/, /usr, /var, etc.)



Before going into the installation (also just to make it very clear, slice = partition)?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 15, 2010)

You sure your processor is amd64-suitable?
...
If you are using sysinstall it may be tricky.  
...
(maybe see the link I posted a few posts ago,
harrykar.blogspot.com/2009/10/freebsd.html, 
screenshots...)
...
I use sysinstall about every three years and often
have to re-learn it...
IIRC first you choose disks, THEn create partitions,
THEN create file systems on the disks with mountpoints...
maybe choosing sizes each time, or some of them...
...
There are other ways than sysinstall. They would be
much more difficult to explain.. (for instance,
fdisk can use a file to do the partitioning...
...
p 3 165 * 220G
...
I'd have to look that up.  
165... freebsd's ufs
p 3 ... *maybe* the third partition (to create)
etc


----------



## Beastie (Aug 15, 2010)

syltman said:
			
		

> Before going into the installation (also just to make it very clear, slice = partition)?


During* the installation.
Once you boot the installation disc, choose *Custom* from the main menu for a quick and easy installation.
Once inside fdisk, select (up/down arrows) an *unused* space and create a new slice.
Once inside the disklabel editor, you can either create the default partitions (pro: easy when you're new / con: not optimum) or create your own. You should have partitions for at least /, swap, /var and /usr. One for /tmp is usually created too, and it may also be a good idea to create one for /home.

Slice =/= partition
Slice = _BIOS/MBR_ partition
_BSD_ partition = subdivision of a slice.

* But you can do it before if it pleases you!


----------



## teckk (Aug 16, 2010)

> Do I have to create a partition before installing freebsd or what because I do get an error saying slice is empty when I click on anything but the F1 and c button.



BSD is installed like every other OS that you have installed.

Choose where to install it.
Make a partition or partitions on the disk for it. (fdisk,cfdisk or other app)
Format those partitions with the file system you need to use. (UFS2 is default)
Install the OS. (Handbook)
Configure the OS and get all of your hardware working. (Handbook)
Install additional software that you want. (Handbook)

You can use sysinstall during installation to partition and format.
Or you can use a live CD and use tools like fdisk, newfs, mount etc.


----------



## syltman (Aug 16, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> During* the installation.
> Once you boot the installation disc, choose *Custom* from the main menu for a quick and easy installation.
> Once inside fdisk, select (up/down arrows) an *unused* space and create a new slice.
> Once inside the disklabel editor, you can either create the default partitions (pro: easy when you're new / con: not optimum) or create your own. You should have partitions for at least /, swap, /var and /usr. One for /tmp is usually created too, and it may also be a good idea to create one for /home.
> ...



That means the install must be broken somehow, I've burnt 3 discs and none of them has worked.

When I get the paritioning part and click "c" I get a menu saying that something in the style of "something interupted the install" and then gives me the option to A. restart the install B. exit the install C. continue. clicking continue does not work whatsoever. I will  see if the same error occurs on a virtual machine.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 16, 2010)

syltman said:
			
		

> That means the install must be broken somehow, I've burnt 3 discs and none of them has worked.
> 
> When I get the paritioning part and click "c" I get a menu saying that something in the style of "something interupted the install" and then gives me the option to A. restart the install B. exit the install C. continue. clicking continue does not work whatsoever. I will  see if the same error occurs on a virtual machine.



I can't tell where you're "clicking" F1 or C, and "something like" doesn't help.

It could be you're trying to use the mouse on text prompts, or not actually telling it to create a slice or partition ("A" for all, or "A" for auto, depending), or maybe a USB keyboard that isn't detected.

Please be specific about what you're doing and where.


----------



## syltman (Aug 17, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> I can't tell where you're "clicking" F1 or C, and "something like" doesn't help.
> 
> It could be you're trying to use the mouse on text prompts, or not actually telling it to create a slice or partition ("A" for all, or "A" for auto, depending), or maybe a USB keyboard that isn't detected.
> 
> Please be specific about what you're doing and where.



At the partitioning part where you have to create the slices etc. I click "c" on a unused part to create a slice. Once I do that I get a prompt with the title "installation interrupt" and it gives me the option to continue,abort,restart. If I select the Continue part with my keyboard the prompt disappears and it doesn't create a slice for me.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 17, 2010)

syltman said:
			
		

> At the partitioning part where you have to create the slices etc.









That one?



> I click "c" on a unused part to create a slice.



With the keyboard only, use the arrow keys to move to an unused section and press C to create?



> Once I do that I get a prompt with the title "installation interrupt" and it gives me the option to continue,abort,restart. If I select the Continue part with my keyboard the prompt disappears and it doesn't create a slice for me.



Two ideas:

1.  Something odd with the keyboard--make sure the keymap you pick matches the keyboard.  If it's a USB keyboard, maybe disconnect/reconnect after picking the keymap, or toggle the Legacy USB emulation in the BIOS.

2.  Is the unused disk section large enough?  Pressing Z changes the units to show more useful sizes.


----------



## syltman (Aug 17, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> That one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes that one

I only used the keyboard.

1. Well that's possible, from my understanding keymap = keyboard layout. I use a swedish keyboard but I like the usa keyboard layout alot more so I picked it insteed.

2. It's 400gb.


----------



## syltman (Aug 18, 2010)

syltman said:
			
		

> Yes that one
> 
> I only used the keyboard.
> 
> ...




It appears that I cannot edit posts in this thread so yeah it wasn't the keymap because the same thing happened using a swedish keymap


----------

